# Sibelius 7 around the corner?



## Robin (Mar 25, 2011)

Considering Sibelius' recent version policy to release a new major version every two years and considering that there are some discount sales of Sibelius 6 going on, it seems to be not far from a new version to be released. But as there are rumours or even confirmations about new features before the release on most other software, there is a complete silence about whether there will be a new version of Sibelius soon and what it will feature. Neither their official forum/page nor any other forums anywhere seem to know/reveal anything about what to expect.

And still, as I'm posting this out of pure curiosity, does anyone know anything about that?

Robin


----------



## JB78 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm just hoping that they'll finally release a version for the iPad, I think that interface would be ideal for a program like Sibelius. 

/Jon


----------



## windshore (Mar 25, 2011)

Sure hope there's an update soon. There are many interface inconsistencies that I have bugged them about since version 1 that shouldn't be there after all these years.

I know that Sibelius development has been sidetracked first by the purchase of Digi and then the transition to Avid. Their developers have used a lot of time and resources to try and get it integrated into PT.

The little contact I have had with "insiders" there gives me the impression that they aren't necessarily told much about new releases until a few weeks before release.

You could try the direct method though. Shoot an email to Daniel Speadbury and ask.


----------



## MMMusic (Mar 25, 2011)

Sib6 was a great update, so I really hope they take the time to make an amazing edition 7 instead of doing the Finale-upgrade-each-year-deal.

Better Video-integration would be great!

I don't think you will see a new version until Q4.

Mathias


----------



## Robin (Mar 25, 2011)

Indeed Sibelius 6 was an awesome update and they need to come up with quite something to match the expectations they created with that version switch. I'm still waiting (actually since version 1.4) for an intelligent part extraction function that can seperate staves with more than one instrument into decent parts.

I know there are beta testers for new versions but they aren't allowed to say anything.

So the only thing to do is to wait and hope...


----------



## windshore (Mar 26, 2011)

They must have beta testers, but some people I know who SHOULD be beta testers have never been asked. Several times they have come out with updates that really SHOULD be betas.

I am less interested in new features than enhancing and streamlining features that are already available.

Video implementation is awful.
Playback has been improved but is still cumbersome.
Consistency in the interface needs a LOT of work.
Text should have its own menu.
Bar numbers below bars should not require 6 steps or more!
Could we possibly create slurs in multiple parts with one step?
Midi interpretation still lags behind Logic in some ways.
A "smart" tool for voice separation would be helpful.

Sorry, - ranting...
Wish I thought someone at AVID was listening.


----------



## Pietro (May 2, 2011)

I'm really hoping, that they will make the next Sibelius finally use multiple cores for basic actions and perhaps GPU for display performance enhancement. 64bit support would also be a huge improvement, especially with connection to the display performance - if it can use the memory to store the view instead of rendering it on the go, that would be great.

I mean, on my new i7 computer with 24GB of RAM, it is still using only one thread for copy/paste and most actions. This can take several seconds if you have a lot of pasting to do. And if I use fancy fonts like "Reprise Title", scrolling becomes impossibly sluggish.

This is where I would really like to see improvement in the next Sibelius version. I believe it is necessary.

- Piotr


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jun 4, 2011)

Pietro @ Mon May 02 said:


> I'm really hoping, that they will make the next Sibelius finally use multiple cores for basic actions and perhaps GPU for display performance enhancement. 64bit support would also be a huge improvement, especially with connection to the display performance - if it can use the memory to store the view instead of rendering it on the go, that would be great.
> 
> I mean, on my new i7 computer with 24GB of RAM, it is still using only one thread for copy/paste and most actions. This can take several seconds if you have a lot of pasting to do. And if I use fancy fonts like "Reprise Title", scrolling becomes impossibly sluggish.
> 
> ...



+1

My number one problem with Sib6 is how sluggish large scores get even on a fairly tricked out machine. Having said that, I LOVE Sib6! The magnetic layout feature is a game changer in terms of workflow.


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Jun 4, 2011)

I hate that you can't play video in a Sibelius file that was created from a midi file. That alone causes me tons of busy work.

I like to create a piece of music in my DAW then orchestrate it w/Sibelius. I generate a quicktime file so I can hear all the articulations. So I am forced to copy and paste every instrument staff until all midi staves can be deleted.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd like to be able to have the crescendo and decrescendo work on sustained note values. There's a plug-in option to to this manually but I don't see why they couldn't just make that automatic, then add a place in the Properties window to adjust particular hairpins.

- Mike


----------



## Pochflyboy (Jun 4, 2011)

Magnetic layout def made Sib6 miles ahead of finale. I would def like to see some more integration of the hairpins playback. Pretty annoying really that it does not do this.


----------

